# Flirty 01/05/05 - 05/21/15



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Darned cancer took my Flirty-girl yesterday. Four weeks ago she had a spelenectomy and was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. There were no other tumors present at the time of surgery so we figured we had months left with her. We were wrong.

She rebounded from that surgery with flying colors and within days of the surgery she was doing wonderfully. Out of the blue on Tuesday she had a bleed, we administered the special Yunnan Baiyo red pill that stops the bleeding. Within hours she was doing much, much better and we thought she'd be ok. Yesterday morning when we woke up, she was so weak she couldn't move. She had pee'd herself which is not like her. She couldn't even pick up her head or wag her tail. We knew it was time. The vet said he could hear the fluid on her lungs and heart so it was the most humane thing to do for her, to set her free.

Our hearts are broken. Fly free sweet Flirty. I'm sure she can see again now that she's crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

My heart bleeds for you and brings back the pain we experienced with our first Golden, Sage. Ours was exactly the same scenario as Flirty except Sage did have at least one tumor when the splenectomy was done. I too hate and dread cancer. Flirty will always be with you and hopefully over time you'll open your heart to another doggie. Know that you made the right decision in letting Flirty fly away to watch over you forever. Hugs to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Flirty has passed. 
My heart goes out to you. 

Godspeed Flirty, play hard and run like the wind.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run free Flirty.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wishing you comfort for your loss of Flirty. Run free of all infirmity now Flirty and enjoy the view at the bridge.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Thank your for sharing Flirty with us.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry, Mary. Rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so terribly sorry. Flirty was a very special girl. My heart aches for your loss.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So very sorry.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

My utmost sympathy to you. Hemangio is the nastiest, most evil disease I have ever encountered and I know how confusing, crazy-making and ultimately heartbreaking it is.

Sending you a hug...you did everything you could for your sweet girl.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry and shocked to read this 
I also had high hopes for her since you went ahead with the surgery.
Run ahead beautiful girl. 
I wish you all the very best with your healing journey after this huge loss.
What a strong guardian angel you have on your team now!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

im. very sorry for your lose , i feel your pain since we lost a 4 yr old golden butterball !!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. **** hemangio.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Mary, I am so, so sorry. She was so loved, and will be missed sorely. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of beautiful Flirty.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Run free beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart breaks for you. Flirty was such a fighter, so many of us loved her through your posts. I am so very, very sorry.....RIP pretty girl!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace at the Bridge, sweet Flirty.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to read this. I grieve with you. Flirty rest easy now at the bridge


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of dear Flirty. Sometimes this forum is such a sad place to be.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It is so hard when we have to say goodbye. I am sorry for your loss. Hugs..


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Flirty was another of those "special ones," and I am so saddened to hear of your loss.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful flirty-girl. May your memories keep you smiling. Remember her as she was not how she ended. My heart is aching for you.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful Flirty.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My deepest condolences to you, it is just not possible to say anything adequate - I am just so very sorry!! She was such a special girl, which came through in your posts - please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.

HUGS


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been thinking about you so much. Continuing to send you prayers for strength during this incredibly hard time. Rest peacefully sweet Flirty.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of sweet Flirty girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

Rest in peace, sweet Flirty!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry--I totally missed this. Run free, Sweet Flirty!!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I am crying at my desk with this news. I have followed Flirty even though I never posted....she is a beautiful girl and I hope she is running with my Baloo at rainbow bridge.....he had hemangioma and we had to let him go too. 
My thoughts are with you and so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so sorry, just seeing this...please know that some of us have been through this, too. I lost my first two to hemangiosarcoma. But, have had two with benign splenectomies. Sometimes there is hope...


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry, but hope you find comfort in knowing that Flirty was with her family and surrounded by love as she passed.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

The hardest part of my day is coming home from work to an empty house. I so wish I could see that smiling face of Flirty's again, see her stretch then head down the stairs to go outside before dinner.

Sigh...........


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry, Mary. I know how hard that is.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Mary, it is so hard. Expecting to see them everywhere, and they're not there. It gets better with time, but they leave a huge hole in our hearts. Sending you hugs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mary: I am so very sorry! I know the feeling!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> The hardest part of my day is coming home from work to an empty house. I so wish I could see that smiling face of Flirty's again, see her stretch then head down the stairs to go outside before dinner.
> 
> Sigh...........


I know exactly how you feel. I still leave lights on when I leave my house because I never left Merry in the dark, I know it's wasteful, but when I come home I see the lights through the windows and it helps. Silly goldens they just steal our hearts. Sending kind thoughts your way.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

These dogs worm their way into our hearts and train us well. We had a dog that would raid my kids' bathroom garbage every night for a pull up to shred, until I finally wised up and closed the bathroom door at bed time. She's been gone for a couple of years now, but I still close that door every night and I think of her every time I do. 

It wouldn't hurt so badly if they weren't loved so much. 

Thinking of you during this sad time.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> The hardest part of my day is coming home from work to an empty house. I so wish I could see that smiling face of Flirty's again, see her stretch then head down the stairs to go outside before dinner.
> 
> Sigh...........


 It is so hard; it is all those little things when we expect to see them only to realize they aren't there. Many of us here understands and our hearts go out to you. I still wipe a tear some days on our morning walks. Bonnie and Clyde loved there walks, it took a long time before I could walk the others there. Hugs to you.....


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just seeing this thread today and I'm so very sorry about your Flirty. Please know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Hemangio sucks!! I was hoping Flirty could have beat it. My thoughts are with you as you grieve for your beautiful girl. RIP sweet Flirty. You will be missed!!


----------

